# First Bath-----



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well Radar had his very first bath tonight. We had to because of the playdate yesterday. Right now My Wife is playing with him and he'v very happy and clean. He didn't really shake too much in the sink at all but when we got him out and he was in the big towel man did he shake like crazy. He dried out pretty fast with the blow dryer which he didn't mind at all. The cotton balls fell out of his ears but we got them plenty dry. We put some stuff in his ears to prevent wax build up. I have some pics which will probably result in a few replies so please bear with me.

Thanks

Derek....enjoy....:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwww! Adorable photos.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

More Pics....Enjoy

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Pics...Enjoy

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oops..More Pics

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Derek you should put some of those pictures in the July Challenge. Very cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Last Ones


Derek


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How cute but you forgot the photo to show us how wet your shirt was and the face showing what soap taste like!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well to be honest Radar was quite good for this bath. He didn't really squirm around too much only when we got him out and the cold air hit him when we were putting him in the towel. When we got him out of the towel my shirt was really only slightly wet because the towel was really absorbent and soaked up so much water. We did get wet though. There was water all over the floor and kitchen counter and we had a little flood in the area. Radar was bathed before we picked him up from the Breeders so he hadn't been in the bath for his very first time. He is all nice and soft and smells pretty good. The Shampoo smells alright and he came out pretty good for his first bath with us. The worse part was the brushing before hand. Man did he squirm around alot. He had a lot of matts but we wanted to get them out before we bathed him because they would get worse in the water if we didn't. All in All I would say it was a Success.


Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! Love the pictures  

Aren't they just great after a bath? Smelling so pretty and so happy/energetic! Gucci gets real energized and loving after her bath. Its the best. I love bathtime.

In fact, today is bath day  Glad to hear it was a success!

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar went ballistic on the bed after we got him out of the towel. He began rubbing himself all over the comforter and trying to dry himself off. He shook and shook himself....:biggrin1: He smells really good right now and he's very soft. All we have to do right now is keep up with the brushing. My Wife and I had a "discussion" last night about wether or not to trim his but. I said that it was necessary to trim it so he won't get Feces stuck to it and she wants to let it grow so he can be in his natural coat. It took some convincing so she wouldn't think we were gonna shave his but only give it a simple little trim job to stop the "cling-ons".....:biggrin1: 


Derek


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Derek - he is just the cutest!! Loved the hoto: !


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos and he looks beautiful after his bath! 
I love the photo where you can see the individual water droplets hitting the counter...

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah the Canon that we used is really good for that kind of photo. It captures the really fine details in the area.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I say shave his butt! Beamer has not had any 'clingons' sine we startng shaving/timming it at bath times.. We just use a electric hair timmer... one swoop and hes done!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm gonna post a new thread for but hair trims.

Derek


----------

